# Peshawar-welcome to the REAL wild west.....



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The frontier city of pakistan 

Peshāwar ( Pashto: پېښور Pekhawar/Peshawar, Hindko: پِشور Pishor, Urdu: پشاور), is the capital of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and the administrative centre (but not the capital) for the Federally Administered Tribal Areas of Pakistan. The Kushan king Kanishka, moved the capital from Pushkalavati (now called Charsadda in the Peshawar valley) to Purushapura in the 2nd century AD. The current name "Peshawar" may derive from the Sanskrit Purushapura (meaning "city of men") and is known as Pekhawar or Peshawar in Pashto and Pishor in Hindko. The area originally belonged to Gandhara and the eastern Iranian tribes of Scythian origin and later became part of the Kushan Empire empire. It gave its name to the Peshwari naan bread, one of the diverse genres of naan common in the curry houses of Great Britain. Briefly it also witnessed some Greek influence after which it saw the Arab conquest and rise of Islam. It then became one of the centres of Afghan empire. Today it is one of the prime cities of Pakistan west of the river Indus.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

peshawar isn't the most developed place or has the greatest skyline but the hospitality of people there is the best (pashtuns are known for their hospitality)and it has a long history and an ancient heritage having been recently discovered to be the oldest living city in south asia  .
It's a great place if your the more daring type or people and not afraid to go somewhere which isn't a typical tourist destination if you want to see a REAL frontier peshwar is the gateway :cheers:


----------



## Yedid (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, fascinating! It's like traveling back in time to the middle ages!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and also nice photos from Peshavar, misterk


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very poor and ugly
if be rich,maybe....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

don't care if you think it's poor and ugly it's one of the most historical cities in the world and it is what it is .Anyway rich countries aren't the only ones with cityscapes.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## darkhorses (Nov 22, 2009)

beautiful...very historical!


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

This place is magical. I felt something good seeing these pics. Thank you to share these pics of this nice place to us.


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

That's one city I would never visit but nonetheless interesting photos.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Yedid said:


> Wow, fascinating! It's like traveling back in time to the middle ages!


nice backhanded compliment it's officially the oldest living south asian city going back to ATLEAST 539 BC it's full of culture,history and hospitality unlike other places some of these scenes are common and it makes it what it is and give it character .I'm not afraid to show the "olden" side of my ancestral city.It does also have a more modern side which i will post later i guess.


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

my dad said how clean it used to be until jaamat i islaami was elected into power..hno:
now i hope it regains its glory back...very interesting city.:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

The streets looks cool!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

some places looks like Afghanistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

My lovely Pekhawar! There's no place like it. I feel like going to it right now!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All flickr photos must have the direct links back to their site. I will ban and lock threads if anyone fail to do so.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

ok will do !

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2109814177/










by ligektl


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> Very poor and ugly
> if be rich,maybe....


the perception of who is rich and poor is often misguided.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

4 by Ammad Waheed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Clothes in a Courtyard, Peshawar by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


Peshawar Alley by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Peshawar....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pakistan - Peshawar 01 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


Peshawar by night by YShah, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar by Karina Bu, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates on Peshawar..


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely fascinating pictures of a really beautiful place - but I suppose that for a western foreigner, visiting Peshawar as an individual tourist would be more or less a creative form of committing suicide.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar Street Scene by Lachlan Fraser, on Flickr


cricket match - Peshawar by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar, Pakistan 2nd June 2007 by tomnalex, on Flickr


Bird Eye View Peshawar City by Mud$i, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A view of lush green fields & river Kabul, Peshawar by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


Peshawar by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar by varlamov, on Flickr


Here is the Peshawar! by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ghanta Ghar Peshawar by Asif Saeed [ BACK FROM PIR HASSIMAR], on Flickr


Peshawar by Mirjee .... Assalam o alaykum, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

At the market. by nico3d, on Flickr


Qissa Khawani Bazar, Peshawar by Khanpride (without a camera for an indefinite peri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar Museum, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI /RAMADAN KAREEM, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Deserted Peshawar by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


Mosque in Peshawar by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updated photos from Peshawar


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

peshawar sadar by faiiisal, on Flickr


The city where I live, Peshawar by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Old Peshawar City by Omer Wazir, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pakistani buses at Peshawar bus station 1 by ocean jeff, on Flickr


Islamia College Peshawar - Pakistan by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar Sunset by skhaan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Peshawar by © Sam.Seyffert, on Flickr

Here is the Peshawar! by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunehri Masjid in Peshawar by Jalil Ahmed, on Flickr

Pakistan - Peshawar 01 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


----------

